# spruce trees sick



## superherk (Nov 19, 2010)

hello,
before we bought our property the peaple that owned it had the local consevation peaple re plant a wet pasture with white spruce. that was , counting the rings about 25 yrs ago. Unfoutunetly no hardwood was planted! my problem is the trees screen out house from a highway so they help alot with privacy and noise reduction etc. I just noticed that some are dieing in a corner of the lot, they are very thin ,the needes are dropping but not turning brown first. I think it might be a blight or bug attacking them, dont know. i will post some picks when i find where mother put the camera! appreciate any info you have,


----------



## Urban Forester (Nov 20, 2010)

Spruce prefer moist, but not continually wet soil. This may be the problem.


----------



## superherk (Nov 22, 2010)

it is pretty wet there but i have somev wetter spots and the trees are growin there, sorry no pics yet still cannot find the camera!


----------

